
Women in Tech: Carol Kariuki - bolajiayodeji
https://townhall.hashnode.com/women-in-tech-carol-kariuki-ckdh2fsar016kdns13pos8mrt
======
Hackbraten
This is inspiring.

We need more female role models in tech.

